# ballast so many to choose!!!



## jc2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

ok so i wana upgrade my ballast instead of the 400 i got i wana go up to the 600. with that said i would liek to go with a dimmable for temp reason as i am in a tent. the problem is i dotn see any kind of reviews on different ballast. i was looking at the quantom ballast, built in fan warranty the hole nine yards. but if you get on ebay they have all sorts of dimmable ballast. any one have any input on a good ballast?


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 19, 2011)

I run a Quantum 600 and can say I have had zero problems. Very quiet operation.


----------



## jc2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

does it get warm at all the ballast i have now is just a cheapo off of amazon and i have a little fan on it cuz it gets hot other wise.


----------



## Stoneage (Dec 19, 2011)

I am running a 600 Lumatek and a 600 Quantum side by side. I will buy another Quantum. Smaller, lighter, and runs cooler.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 19, 2011)

Ill take a copper core magnetic ballast over any electronic.
I guarantee it will last longer and no interferance.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 19, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ill take a copper core magnetic ballast over any electronic.
> I guarantee it will last longer and no interferance.


:yeahthat: 

Easy to fix yourself too, if something breaks.

Wet


----------



## jc2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you everyone but i think i will go with the quantum


----------



## zardoz (Jan 13, 2012)

If you are in a similar situation to me I would suggest iron core magnetic ballast's. I live in a rural area and sometimes experience power outages for somewhat extended periods due to storms etc... so I have a generator to run my room and keep my light cycles in event of power outage. It has been my experience that most if not all electronic ballast's will NOT operate on a conventional generator due to the generators output being modified sign wave. Iron core magnetic ballast's don't have this problem...

  zardoz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2012)

I personally have never experienced any problems running electronic ballasts on a generator.  

I do like the dim feature available on many digi ballasts now.


----------



## zardoz (Jan 13, 2012)

Perhaps the generator you have is a full sign generator? 



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I personally have never experienced any problems running electronic ballasts on a generator.
> 
> I do like the dim feature available on many digi ballasts now.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Jan 25, 2012)

May I ask why you use a generator?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 25, 2012)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> May I ask why you use a generator?


 
when the power goes out the lights must go on...


----------



## zardoz (Jan 25, 2012)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> May I ask why you use a generator?



I have a generator ready for emergency use. I live out in the country and we experience power outages now and then, normally due to severe weather or accident. When the power company can't provide I gotta keep my babies happy... so I have to provide power for lights.. pumps etc..

  z


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Jan 25, 2012)

:holysheep: Very glad I asked. I didn't even think about that! Lets say if the power goes out for a few hours and a generator running to a shed and not the house! Its gonna draw unwanted attention. I wouldn't want to do it until absolutely neccesary. All you veterans out there please give me your opinion on how long you would let it go without light with around four plants, both stages, if there would be a difference. Damn, I'm definitley researching and doing my homework but this is a curve ball. I'm kinda prone to outages in summer


----------



## Growdude (Jan 25, 2012)

GREENIE_420 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Very glad I asked. I didn't even think about that! Lets say if the power goes out for a few hours and a generator running to a shed and not the house! Its gonna draw unwanted attention. I wouldn't want to do it until absolutely neccesary. All you veterans out there please give me your opinion on how long you would let it go without light with around four plants, both stages, if there would be a difference. Damn, I'm definitley researching and doing my homework but this is a curve ball. I'm kinda prone to outages in summer


 
The worst thing about alot of outages is that the interuptions in the light cycle can cause your plants to hermi.

As for how long, when flowering it really doesnt matter if they recieve extra dark time, as long as its not days just a few hours.

When in vegg alot of dark time can cause plants to stretch.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Jan 25, 2012)

thanks GrowDude, I'm O.k for this batch, summer is when the outages occur and i will have a generator by then, they make some now that are smaller and quiteter


----------

